# mesquite guitar



## Mike R

solid mesquite electric guitar I made

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ironman123

Mike, that is a beauty. You do fine work.


----------



## Sprung

Wow! I definitely agree with Ray - that is quite the beauty!


----------



## barry richardson

Very nice! I like the clean unadorned look of your design. Is the neck a different wood?


----------



## Mike R

thanks, no the neck is also mesquite, both with only a clear finish. That's the wonderful but also terrifying part of mesquite, every tree is a different color of wood. If you run out of wood on a particular project that needs to match you may very well be out of luck.


----------



## Southern Wood Catboat

Awesome!


----------



## shadetree_1

Very nice my friend!


----------



## Blueglass

Brings back memories of my first old Kent. I miss that little twanger.


----------



## David Hill

That's really nice!!!
Mesquite is my fave to work with. You're right about the color from tree-tree, and the grain pattern's NEVER the same.


----------



## indonesianwood

Thats so nice mike. 
Whats pick up you use ?
And how mesquite sound..
I love single pickup guitar..
Nice work.


----------



## Vaughn

Very pretty guitar, Mike.  I love working with mesquite. I'd also like to know what pickup you used.


----------



## Mike R

hey fellers thanks for the nice comments, I haven't had time to mess around on here much lately.
The Pickup is a humbucker, I can't recall the model right now when I have a chance I will look it up.


----------



## BArnold

Beautiful work, Mike!


----------



## scrimman

Fantastic! I bet she's a bit heavy. How does she sound? I know what you mean about matching shades with Mesquite....dang near impossible.


----------



## Greggas

Great work, Love the simple look with the wood. What did you use for finish?


----------

